# Honey and CRP



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I know alleyyopper is honey producer so he may correct me if I have some information wrong..I believe that North Dakota is the #1 honey producing state in the country, not only in volume but the quality is also the best. The CRP program has been the basis for this industry.The sweet clover in the CRP was the reason for the volume and high quality of this product. CRP is on its way out and is being replaced by corn and soybeans which produce little or no honey.Sunflowers are a honey producing crop but you dont see near the amount being planted as in the past. Gackle is fortunate to have Miller Honey located here as they are an important employer and they are very generous to the city of Gackle.The loss of CRP effects more than just hunting ,it has other ramifications also.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The losses across the board will be tremendous as CRP disappears, and it doesn't end with less pheasants, grouse, deer, watchable wildlife, songbirds, or predators. A decrease in honey production and quality is just another one of those "didn't think of that" ramifications coming with the loss of CRP.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Greg, how does that work? Do the bee keepers rent a place to put their hives next to the CRP fields? I don't imagine that they actually own any land, probably wouldn't justify the cost of the land when they only need a small space for the hives, right??

I have heard that before that ND is/was the #1 honey producing state in the nation. ANother sad loss due to CRP loss!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We had some honey people put some of their bee's right by our alfalfa a couple years back, but I'm not sure why they haven't been back, we have the only irragated alfalfa around.

There are alot of things the people are going to realize that getting into the production of corn ethanol wasn't the greenest or smartest idea.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Don't know about the Number one honey state in the USA, never had a reason to know that information.

(1. Sweet clover is one of the very best nectar sourses so makes a lot of honey fast.

(2 bee keepers ger permission to place hives on property from the land owner. Most times rent is paid in honey to the land owner. that is how we place hives and pay rent. some times the land owner wants bees for polination like for apples and such. we charge a fee to place hives there. Here the fees are about $125 per colony (double deep) of bees.

(3 alfalfa makes some good honey. Problem is it is cut before it blooms or just days after it blooms. A couple of days on alfalfa in blooms isn't long enough.
At our horse farm yard the alfalfa is cut before the blooms first cutting, a week after on the second cutting and the third if taken it is after it seeds.

The bees will find some thing when all the CRP is gone. Road ditches are full of nectar producing plants. And the trees also produce nectar. Maple honey is some great stuff.

 Al


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

After some quick looking on the net, this is what I came up with for honey numbers.

These numbers are from 1992.
TOP HONEY-PRODUCING STATES** TOP BEEKEEPING STATES
(Production in millions of lbs.) (Thousands of colonies) 
1. California 31.5 1. California 470
2. Florida 22.9 2. North Dakota 240
3. North Dakota 21.8 3. South Dakota 240
4. South Dakota 20.4 4. Florida 220
5. Minnesota 17.1 5. Minnesota 190
-------------------
http://usda.mannlib.cornell.edu/usda/cu ... 7-2009.pdf

H2OfowlND


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Dan the payment for the landowners is as alleyyooper says,it is usually made in honey. The bees from this area go to California in the winter to pollinate various crops.i I believe the pollination in is where the profit is made.The honey produced by Miller Honey is some of the best. They have won the worlds honey tasting championship in the past.It is interesting how the honey takes on the flavor of the plants the bees get their nectar from. The honey from orange groves has a distinctive orange flavor. The honey imported from south america is loaded with chemicals another reason to label and eat foods from north american producers.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Honey from China is laundred in this county by the millions of tons. It is loaded with all kinds of crap. I can post E Mails i have gotten from the National bee club on which companies have been caught with this honey, which countrys it was transhiped to and where it was caught on the docks and turned away only to sirface on the east coast. If you buy your honey from a grocery store chances are you will be eatting honey loaded with chemicals and other CHIT.

Buying from a local or at a farmers market is the best way to get the best honey. You can also buy from AMERICAN BEE KEEPERS off the internet, there are lots of web sites for that. that way you can taste the different flavers from the different regions.

 Al


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

H20fowl,
We have lots of members that weren't even born in 1992  Below is some updated information.

2008 Rank in the U.S.
Honey Production 
ND - 22%
SD
CA
FL
MN
MT
MI
TX
WI
GA

Numbers come from NASS at http://www.nass.usda.gov

I think many of you would be surprised at the number of commodities North Dakota is 1st in. Check http://www.nass.usda.gov/Statistics_by_ ... /index.asp for a nice break down of other crops.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

My father in-law is a bee keeper in ND, so I have some insight (spent many summers working bees).

"Yards" are the area where the bees are set. Preferably next to CRP, as it makes a lighter and more desirable product than say sunflowers. Alfalfa, flax, and canola are other crops that they are set among.

ND is currently the #1 honey producing state in terms of volume. Bees are shipped up from California, Texas, and other warm climate areas in the spring. In the fall, they are sent back. A large operation will travel with the bees, others may just lease out the hives during the winter months. Money is generally made on a per hive basis for pollenation some of the southern states. For example, Almond orchards in California can generate upwards of $125-$150 per hive to be placed for pollenation. No honey is generated during these times, so feeding the bees is necessary and the main work associated with tending hives during that time frame. Feed is some form of sugar (fructrose or sucrose) from corn syrup or actual granulated sugar.

The loss of CRP is a major concern for the industry. As available crops for producing honey shrink, territories for bee keepers expand. Increased operating costs will more than likely push out the small bee keepers. But dont worry, China is more than willing to send over thier crap to flood the markets. In the end, another foreign country will end up dominating an industry within the US.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Was talking to othe5r bee keepers across the USA and they all seemd to thnk as I do.

If some small bee producers vanishes in North Dakota and the location have any value at all the empty niche will soon be filled with white boxes. Seems sites have to be regestered there.

 Al


----------

